# what brand of t-shirts are the best for screen printing?



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

I know many different t-shirt brands can and are used, but do any brands have better results than others?

Also, I'm looking to use 100% cotton t-shirts.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I use Gildan and Hanes Beefy T's... but there are others... Your best bet is to get a sample of each you like...
and wash them a couple of times and check out shrinkage and comfort...


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

I've used both Gildan and Hanes. I like the way Gildan's fit, but I'm looking for a nicer/softer shirt.

I've been meaning to get samples of a bunch of different brands, just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Hanes has some softer, "fashion fit" shirts.

If you don't mind the price difference, or you can pass it off to customers (and make more on it too), then American apparel is nice and soft.

Authentic Pigment shirts are really soft but kind of expensive wholesale.

Just get a few samples like catbox suggested, see what you like. I've mostly always printed on Gildan and Jerzees, but I just ordered a few Hanes with my next order to see how they discharge.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

For a fashion T I like District threads, or American Apperal. Bella makes nice ladies shirts and I hear they may be doing mens now or soon.

For a standard unisex T I like Port & Co., Haines comfort T, Gildan.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

for standard tee's I print mostly gildan, I also like FTL heavy from time to time. They seem a bit softer thant the gildan. I used hanes heavyweight once and really wasnt too happy with them, someting about the neck was weird to me. I may have gotton and off lot but I havent used them since. the hanes Beefy T-s are nice though, I like the fit on those, I just never use them because they are so expensive (unless customer specifically requests, then I just pass the expense to them)


----------



## pocopoco (Nov 4, 2007)

We use Continental, and are happy with the results.


----------



## Ejiboo (May 27, 2008)

what do you guys think of the hanes comfort soft tagless 6.1? is it a quality shirt?


----------



## dicedesignPHILLY (Sep 28, 2012)

Found Gildan's 50/50 blend to hold up a lot better then everything else. Jerzees seems to budge too much size wise after washing.


----------

